# Kill Beetle Pine Finishing?????



## dust4tears (Jul 8, 2012)

Yellllloooo Mr. and MizzeZ Lumberjocks~

I am making a sign out of Kill Beetle Pine for a wedding. I want to do my best to bring out the color
of the wood and I am not sure how I should.

Items I have to finish are Shellac, Danish Oil, Teak oil, and 'natural' stain color.

I have used teak oil to bring out the color of redwoods.

I was going to paint the names white, the bottom letters black, (or maybe white too) and the "J" and the last name I was thinking of staining 'espresso' color…....and then I want to really bring out the color of the grain….

And y'all please give me suggestions on how to finish it to make the grain 'pop'?

Thanks and Happy Sunday!



























(My crumb~snatcher likes to 'photo-bomb' my woodworking pictures~~~)


----------



## dust4tears (Jul 8, 2012)

No takers?


----------



## rrww (Aug 12, 2012)

Most of the products that my shop puts out are beetle kill pine. I have tried just about every option for getting the grain to 'pop'. Shellac wasn't worth the time it took to put on. BLO didn't really do anything. In my opinion if you stain this stuff you wreck it. I wouldn't stain it without using a good conditioner like the one offered from Charles Neil. My best results come from just plain old lacquer.

Here is a duck painted black to give you an idea of the contrast you can expect.
[http://i861.photobucket.com/albums/ab178/roostinridge/Other%20Photos/IMG_0388Copy.jpg

This is ebony stain (without conditioner) and a gloss topcoat
http://i861.photobucket.com/albums/ab178/roostinridge/Wood%20Samples/IMG_0438Copy.jpg

Here is a project with just semi-gloss lacquer
http://i861.photobucket.com/albums/ab178/roostinridge/IMG_1981Copy.jpg

Nice looking sign you got there!


----------



## dust4tears (Jul 8, 2012)

Great pictures RRWW, thanks…

The look of the lacquer is what I am after….

Thanks for the response!


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

I use water based poly with my beetle kill projects. Maybe contact Rockyblue (LJ). He speacializes in Beetle Kill Blue Pine.


----------



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

Try Minwax Natural. Acts like a bit of a conditioner, yet makes all the wood I ever put it on POP!


----------



## dust4tears (Jul 8, 2012)

Thanks folks! 
Monte, it is funny you recommend him. I just happened to be looking at his webpage via a Google search and was going to call him in the a.m…( I did email him and asked if he could pipe in if he has time)

I do have a major disadvantage~~I do not have 'extra' lumber. I bought enough to do this project…and I didnt buy enough to have some for experiments…..lesson learned~~next time I will buy a couple of extra feet. Being a newbie to signs and woodworking, that is one of those 'things' you more experienced folks automatically think about… Making sure you have enough to calculate mishaps and experiments. Lesson learned~

Tennessee, I tried that on cedar and it didnt do what I thought it would….Do you add anything to it?


----------



## LeeBarker (Aug 6, 2010)

Does this go outdoors or in?

Kindly,

Lee


----------



## dust4tears (Jul 8, 2012)

As far as I understand, it will be used at a wedding reception~indoors I assume~....and then be 'practical' for the home~
I do not know if they intend on it being indoor or out in the future….They are young, so I would reckon it would be indoor~


----------

